
Ask HN: How do I impress my interviewer - cia48621793
I don&#x27;t want to be Max Howell. Never. I want to get his&#x2F;her heart even if I don&#x27;t get a degree on a outstanding university.
======
JSeymourATL
Impressing an interviewer, especially on technical subjects is largely beyond
your control.

However, when sizing up a candidate's potential 'cultural fit', hiring
managers still tend to hire people they like.

Being likeable, that is being friendly-- can go a long way creating a
favorable impression. Express a genuine curiosity in the individuals you meet
with and what they do, ask intelligent questions, try to find common areas of
interest.

In sales, they call it rapport building-- it's a practiced skill--
tremendously powerful and underappreciated asset.

------
WiLLGuys
I wonder that question too. I think maybe we faced something similar. I want
to work abroad. Some corporations in silicon valley like Google. But it's kind
of difficult to impress those recruiters through my CV.

